# Ramstein Germany



## Goose (Apr 4, 2007)

Recently arrived here at Ramstein and am having trouble finding players, if you are stationed out here or happen to know someone who is that plays D&D please let me know, PM me here or email me at goose1009@hotmail.com


Interested in 3.5 gaming but more than open to any type of Roleplaying games.  Im an experienced DM so i have no problem running a game if anybody wants to join one.  Not expect too many replies, but hopefully I get lucky.


----------



## rathlighthands (Apr 18, 2007)

*Germany*

I am a couple of hours down the road from you but run a tabletop 3.5 game. We live in the area of Schwäbisch Hall (not far from Stuttgart). I am a former american soldier who lives in germany now, and most of my players are soldiers from Patch Barracks in Stuttgart. It is a bit of a drive for you, but we are always looking for players.


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish I could say I have a game for you, but my group is made up of german gamers... Very sorry, but I'll keep my ears open in case i hear of a group around us


----------



## Goose (Apr 18, 2007)

I just went to Stuttgart last weekend to visit a friend, is about a 2 hour drive for me.  It would have to highly depend on how often, I couldnt afford the gas alone to play weekly.  But i really appreciate the offer.  Hopefully someone else will find this or know someone up this way that wants to play.


And infernal Teddy, thanks please keep an ear out, I havent got to play in a while and cant wait.  Or if you ever decide to run an english game let me know


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Apr 19, 2007)

No problem  We have a con coming up in may...


----------



## Goose (Apr 19, 2007)

Really?  when and where?  and will it all be in german?


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Apr 20, 2007)

At kaiserslautern University, 25th to 27th of may. Almost completely in german, I'm afraid, but we do have some americans wander in now and again (Especially for the miniatures tournaments)


----------



## Goose (May 9, 2007)

Still looking if anybody is interested.  Also if you know anybody over here point them my way please.  Thank you


----------



## rathlighthands (May 11, 2007)

*What about winter*

maybe we can plan another con, somewhere in fall or winter, that is enough time to plan. i know of at least 10 people in the stuttgart area that would go for it. And for a con sort of 1 weekend setup, you could get people to travel a bit.


----------



## Goose (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, got a game going, but we're still short a few people, so if you all know anybody in the area please point them my way.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2007)

Still looking, please forward this knowledge to anybody you know in the area, thanks


----------

